# What Brand is best air pump?



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I was thinking of setting up a 20 g tank using an air pump. I know when it comes to cannister filters, everyone recommends eheim. Does the same logic apply to air pumps? Is there a "Best Brand"? I'm looking for quiet operation, and maybe adding a couple of tanks later.

Lee


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

For a 20g tank any small quiet air pump will do. Don't waste your money on anything too expensive unless you're running 5+ tanks with one air pump


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a few for sale.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes that very true, not worth spending alot of money for a air pump, once not working, its better to buy a new one. Any china made will do unless you are running multi tanks, then its a different situation. I am running a china made air pump with two outlets for five tanks.


----------

